# How do you Disable the TCS and VDC??



## Guest (Dec 4, 2002)

I am looking into buying a new 350z b/c I want a nice fun rwd car to "play" with. However after test driving the car yesterday I for sure want one. However I want one with the lsd but without the TCS and VDC (because you don't have aswitch to disable them or turn them off). Is there any other means to turning them off so you can have some fun with the car?? If so is this goign to throw the car into limp mode or throw a cel??? Any info on this topic would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Ya. There is a button on the dash by your left knee. Turn it off and dump the clutch. Get's a nice fishtail. Seriously, if your thinking of buying one, just buy the base model and swap out the rear diff. for a viscous differential. That's what I planned on doing if I bought one. Then you don't pay for all the extra crap, you get what you NEED.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2002)

Does it turn off both TCS and VDC or just TCS??


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

you call the brembo's and rays crap that you don't need??? I would get the track model, but wait till next year when you can actually buy the car for sticker.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I apologize. I should have thought before I spoke so not to offend anybody BUT bang for the buck, I would just get the base and swap out the rearend. They have already tested the brakes and show that there is not much difference. I don't think that navigation, side airbags, tire pressure monitor etc. is needed for a performance car. Seems like everybody goes with aftermarket rims so why pay for the 18"s? There is a big difference between 26 grand and 34 grand.

Our dealership has 350z's in stock and I don't think that they are selling above sticker now. We have 3 in inventory, 2 silver and 1 black.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2002)

Believe it or not I can actually get a Track model for below sticker her in the Cayman Islands... and yeah just like the give above said... I would change the brakes and the wheels so it wouldn't really matter to me... the leather is neither hear no their since it is only two seats that i would replace anyway with 2 Sparco's... and the tire pressure guage, now that is important to me!?! LOL  Well thanks for all the advice guys... anyone want to take a guess at what size shot of NOS the badboy could handle??? about 125 max??? (to hold me over until the turbo kits are out).


----------

